# Calendar Project - I want your pics!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

for a digital 2011 calendar, I am looking for slingshot photos.

So upload your coolest pics as attachments here, three photos per member as a maximum.

I will select the 12 nicest images and turn them into a calendar. The people who provide a photo that got selected will get a real "hardcopy" calendar from me for free!. The digital version will be downloadable for free and people can print them out or get them developed by a pro service.

Ends 12-28-2010. Just slingshots, no girls... sorry Baumstamm.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are my submissions.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can I submit, slingshots pics other than my ones ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingshots can be others. Pics have to be yours, or you have to have the OK from whoever owns them.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good idea, even my best pics aren't good enough though having been taken with a cell. But looking forward to seeing what others add.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

These are my Trophy board cut slingshots from mdf.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, Hawk2009! Great pics.


----------



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are mine:














R&S


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are my submissions!


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

these are my wing shooters







roger made,, 
an the pumpkin shooter another friend made







i would like to see martin some more of wingshooters
norwegian woods ZDP,,,,
an my dayhiker







huh sorry i got greedey


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's mine.
The Hawk, split handle made from fir and a split handle that reminds me of when I was a kid.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't resist posting these photos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

^ Is the white one that sumac slingshot from the heavens that you let dry for many many years DH?







......its....MAGNIFICENT!.......I think I saw it on jacksshed once, but seeing it now I am enthralled by it.......and that pic is now my computer background....

Okay so here goes for 2 of my pictures in the hat, all of my pictures are taken with my cell phone so I really don't have much of a chance here, but it's always worth it to give it a try. Maybe I'll be honored with one of the calendars in the future....you never know

Heres a wormy/spalted natural fork that looked rotted when harvested, but was transformed into an ergonomically shaped natural with a ton of character in my eyes. It is banded up with tapered folded thera-gold and an experimental basketball leather pouch.



This is a downed elm natural with beautiful grain and some stones I often use around it. It's kind of my go to slingshot, hand made and given to me by Jmplsnt himself. This is really my coolest slingshot picture I have taken, always better in natural light as well, and if any thing this is one of mine that stands a chance. 









I'm certainly not a photographer but I do my best, and I might as well have a go at this. Hope you like them!...thanks for looking!

Cheers - John


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> ^ Is the white one that sumac slingshot from the heavens that you let dry for many many years DH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the bottom one! I was hoping someone would submit one with chained bands.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Great slingshots, all of them.

JoergS, I suggest you retake and resubmit the photos of your slingshots without your hand in any of the pictures. I believe your slingshots are fantastic, and I'd love to see pics of them with interesting backgrounds rather than anyone holding them. Just a suggestion you may want to consider.










JoergS said:


> Here are my submissions.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes Jeorg looking at other pictures posted it would be a good idea to post without the hand in the pictures,I have changed mine also.


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

My candidates:


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


>


I think if Jim's EPS doesn't make the Calendar, Joerg needs to buy new glasses


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i cant beleive these beutiful slingshots. i have a new idea ill have to post soon


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> ^ Is the white one that sumac slingshot from the heavens that you let dry for many many years DH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, John, that's the one, and thanks for the compliments. I have some of that wood in my basement that's been there for many years, but that fork I only had for about 3 weeks. It has a very high water content and grows so fast that the grain is very open like grass so it has no tendency to crack. It dries fast, too. It is a soft wood, but like all naturals, it still makes a very strong fork, especially when you make it nice and husky like that one. BTW, I just gave it away to one of my students about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply DH,

Woah, I didn't realize that such a soft wood dried so quickly and was competent. There are beautifully shaped sumac forks very close to me that I will have to get a hold of at some point. I'll have to find a nice fat one and shape it a little like yours because that white and tan look is magnifico!









I apologize for the hijack, but c'mon now who wouldn't be interested in that beauty DH entered...I hope I can achieve that look as well.

Cheers - John


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here you go this is mine for now, will take some more, jeff

A Slingshot Tree


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

The slingshot tree nice one


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, very great picture!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a few pics Joerg.... I wasn't sure if you wanted pics of singles or if multiples were ok.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jeff,

The slingshot tree has my vote for the month of December.

All you are missing is something at the top.

Maybe a shooting star? Hmmmm.

WD40


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll give it a try...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, Bill, you into photoshop? Great pics.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

This are my three slingshots


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the first picture Bill it looks like it is travelling through space at high speed.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Start again the first picture was not so good hope one of these makes it









Wish we could do pic like bill


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are mine:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Wow, Bill, you into photoshop? Great pics.


I've done a little.... using JASC Paintshop Pro... other than that, no.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well them photos make mine look rubbish, i wont swear ha ha, cracking photo, Im going to find a kitten or a puppy to hang my slingshot on, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

elf.bowman said:


> Here are mine:


Ahhhh my favourite and edc the Bi-Thor.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Well them photos make mine look rubbish, i wont swear ha ha, cracking photo, Im going to find a kitten or a puppy to hang my slingshot on, jeff


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

There's a lot better sling shots to pick but here's mine


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, I think I will give this a go. Here are my pics;


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Norwegian Wood said:


> Hi, I think I will give this a go. Here are my pics;


Hi First picture 3 one in that somthing diffrent whats it name and the wood it cut from i like it a LOT


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi, I think I will give this a go. Here are my pics;


Hi First picture 3 one in that somthing diffrent whats it name and the wood it cut from i like it a LOT








[/quote]

I am not sure, but I think the english name of the wood is Rowan, also known as european mountain ash. I call this slingshot The Mask, you can see more pics in the Custom slingshot forum. the topic is named The Mask


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is something I saw online about 10 years ago when I first heard of Bill Herriman.

It's posted on Melchior's site, and I have neither Melchior's nor Bill's permission; but I wanted to post it as maybe some have never seen it.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is a picture of my 2 latest slingshots made from Tex Shooters Classic design he had posted.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

You all have posted some pretty awesome slingshots. Very cool.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Here is a picture of my 2 latest slingshots made from Tex Shooters Classic design he had posted.


Nice !!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

As a small encouragement, my personal calendars arrived today. Will spread them around between family, friends and co-workers tomorrow. 12 of my most beautiful slingshots inside!


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

that's slingophilia in its truest form...looks sweet. I'd like to see one of dans nice shooters in in the calendar! the orange finish would be a nice addition!


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

probably a poor submision 
but why not ?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Big Foot
The big frame hunting slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think Joerg has a wonderful idea here-and I almost forgot about it! Here's a few from me:

http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?srv=img5&y=2010&m=09&t=jpg&img=23-163820L&rand=5103&zoom=yes

http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?srv=img5&y=2010&m=09&t=jpg&img=23-163827L&rand=6447&zoom=yes

http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?srv=img4&y=2010&m=08&t=jpg&img=16-172112L&rand=6040&zoom=yes

http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?srv=img4&y=2010&m=02&t=jpg&img=26-180100L&rand=4247&zoom=yes

Thanks! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I think Joerg has a wonderful idea here-and I almost forgot about it! Here's a few from me:
> 
> http://www.glowfoto....d=5103&zoom=yes
> 
> ...


Thats it Gary!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Home sweeping here are my photos.

























View attachment 4948


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Great idea you had Joerg, kind of turning into a "photo contest"...nice snaps, folks!

And what gems to be discovered yet!

Congratulations to Brockfnsamson and Norwegian Wood (well, most others are "stars" already) for the great job done!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Two pics from the land down under


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, folks. I declare this contest ended.

Thanks for a great collection of wonderful photos. Now I will select the 12 images I find most suitable and make the calendar. Will unveil it Dec. 31st!

Jörg


----------



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi:

Was the calendar posted yet?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK guys, I have selected the photos for the calendar and sent them to the printing service. They should be here in about 10 days.

This was hard! So many great images of great slingshots. I am a little bit afraid that some may feel left out, therefore I was reluctant to proceed. But anyway!

I am still looking for a good program that allows me to make a pdf calendar from these images, tried a few but they did not work well. The online service from the printing company was OK but does not output a file.

Here is the collection of selected photos (12 plus one for the cover):

http://img651.imageshack.us/g/tucsone.jpg/

Thanks to all of the participants and happy new year to all.

Jörg


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love the photo of the MDF slingshots, well done Joreg


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A huge congrats to everyone who was selected!!!

I cant wait to print one out for myself!

Joerg, if you are looking for an easy way to create the PDF of the calender may I suggest:

http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/excel-calendar-template.html

combined with

http://www.pdf995.com/

Unlike most free PDF creators, PDF995 does not put any extra text on the finished product.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent. Great job, Joerg! It must have been very hard to make those decisions among so many great photos. Thanks!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh cool their were many amazing slingshot entries over the moon to have been chosen many thanks Jeorg.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Nice Joerg and you had a very tough time of it for sure. So many awesome designs. There should be more months in the year so that all Slingshots could have their own month.Thanks, Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cool Joerg...thanks for including the EPS/EVO...and congrats to those who's images were chosen. I agree with Gary, we need more months in the year so that all the images could be included. Just be sure to give me more hours in the day.


----------



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

When could we see the calendar?


----------

